# Smoking



## Vin

I quite smoking. Today is day 7. I hate life but I already feel better.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

Starting to kick out some of that lung butter yet? bleh.


----------



## havasu

We're proud of you buddy.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

WTG Vin... it's the best thing you can do for yourself


----------



## ThreeJ

The first 2 weeks are the hardest. Stick with it, you can do it.


----------



## MrParacord

HardcoreSlot said:


> Starting to kick out some of that lung butter yet? bleh.


Yuck! 

Congrats Vin! What made you decide to quit?


----------



## hashbrown

Day 3 for me! Al bought me this vaping thing....Guess I'm still smoking


----------



## DaBigKahuna

hashbrown said:


> Day 3 for me! Al bought me this vaping thing....Guess I'm still smoking


Had a few friends and my daughter using vaping to wean themselves off of smoking. You still get the nicotine but nearly none of the harmful chemicals in normal cigs. I wouldn't say it's safe but it is much safer than cigs.


----------



## Shooter

Well I'm going to try again. 

I miss not smoking, but I love smoking.

It's odd. I don't feel a slave to it. Cold outside? Screw it, but nice spring day? Bring on the nicotine!


----------



## MrParacord

hashbrown said:


> Day 3 for me! Al bought me this vaping thing....Guess I'm still smoking


Welcome to the forum! Nice name.


----------



## ThreeJ

Are you sticking with it? Hang in there.........you can do it.


----------



## higdeezy45b

Good Job! The first Week is the hardest, the second week sucked for me too lol but not near as bad. I haven't smoked since the beginning of March. So you can do it. To be honest I still miss it sometimes, but we just had a baby on Apr 22 and I don't want to come home and hold my newborn son smelling like an ashtray. I guess you just have to find your motivation and stick with it. Just know you are doing great and you can do it you put your mind to it!


----------



## Vin

Yep. Still smoke free. I forgot what it feels like to smell and breathe. LOL


----------



## MrParacord

Congrats Vin!


----------

